# Run away with debt .



## moommind (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi all, 
I reach this website as I saw nice experience here and I want help regarding my case.

First : My wife Run away with debt around 35,000$ from two local banks in UAE , now I am with my wife in her country for around 4 months from the date we run away from UAE.

banks start sending us emails and before one week we got a call from them regarding my wife loans , and the last update they sent us that they open case in the police station and they informed my wife via Email that they block her from the middle east countries.

and my first question ? can they block her in all international airport or just middle east as they sent us ?

second :can they use the Interpol to catch her here in her country ?

third : I read about depth collectors and I scared that they can open a case here and my question regarding this point they will collect the money from her only or they will ask her family to pay their daughter loan ?

the thing is bank never understand anyone situation and instead to help them they made it worse . 

I am really scared about my wife as she has a health problem and we have one daughter also that let us run away, It's wrong what I did but we couldn't pay for them anymore ?

so my final question is : 
If her situation will be difficult that they will block her internationally and Interpol will run behind her and the debt collectors can put us in the problem here ?

so I can take the responsibility and put all her loan under my name to protect her?

what solutions we have , I'm really confused ? 

soon we will try to travel to Malaysia to check work there so if we found work there we can pay for them ?

ufff I ask too much and I know that I will get answers from you guys ,

thanks a lot .

Tareq


----------



## lylebaker (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi Tareq,

First of all running from debt is never a good idea, especially when it is 35,000$ smaller amounts would have been easier to get away with, but 35,000$ is a big write off for any bank.

I am not sure if I will be able to help much but I will try.

No 1. no it is not very likely that they can block you from all international airports, but I would stay away from the Middle East airports.

No 2. they can only use Interpol if they manage to get an arrest warrent on your wife, it will take a while to get one as it has to go through courts, police etc. It is not likely that is it going to happen though.

No 3. Debt collection is a possibility, especially for 35,000$ even if the banks have to pay half, then they will take the loss and settle for that to get a least some of their investment covered, but it all depends on where you are.

My advice would that you make a settlement with the banks and come to some agreement regarding repayment, even a small amount every month would help. Some banks are even willing to have zero interest rates as long as they don't have to write of a loss, but it varies from bank to bank. Running and hiding is not the best solution.


----------



## moommind (Oct 29, 2016)

lylebaker said:


> Hi Tareq,
> 
> First of all running from debt is never a good idea, especially when it is 35,000$ smaller amounts would have been easier to get away with, but 35,000$ is a big write off for any bank.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your help lylebaker as you said it is not a good idea to run away with this amount , and 
as you said about your advice that we have to make a settlement with banks , but right now we are not working and I can't discuss that with them till we will find work . 

I have one last question regarding dept collection companies , Are they have right to hold my wife family home or whatever they have I mean they can involve her family to pay for them if she can't do it ? and if the Dept collections company can't collect the money from them ? what the last solution they can use against my wife ?

and If they can involve her family to pay for them can I take the responsibility and put my wife loan under my name to protect her and her family ?

Best regards


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Debt collectors lie.

Firstly, the GCC now shares information (well they're meant to, it doesn't always happen), with all other GCC countries, so that is a possibility if they open a criminal case against her.

Re interpol, the bank can't instigate this, only the Courts can, so the bank would have to get a court order to do this. 35,000 is peanuts in the scheme of things so you have no problem with that.

Thirdly, the debt collector would have to open a case against you in your country and the offence (which i presume is for bouncing a check) would have to be a criminal offence in your country. if it is they can, if it isn't, they can't.

Re your wife's family, again more lies from the debt collectors, they cannot do that at all.

If you feel they are harassing you - and it would appear they are - then you can file a case against the individuals and the company that are doing so from abroad via Dubai police website - that will soon shut them up.

Stop worrying and don't put the contract in your name as that will mean a new contract and more problems.

Good luck, and don't worry, realistically debt collectors (usually low paid indians that think they can get away with the way they do things in their own country here - they can't, what they are doing is illegal).


----------



## moommind (Oct 29, 2016)

The Rascal said:


> Debt collectors lie.
> 
> Firstly, the GCC now shares information (well they're meant to, it doesn't always happen), with all other GCC countries, so that is a possibility if they open a criminal case against her.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, The Rascal .
you really let me breathe again after all doubts I have regarding this case , as you said about GCC they share the information between them , and the last email I received from the bank that they block her from middle east countries .

and regarding the dept collector and Interpol if I tried to call the bank and show them that I really want to do my best to repay my loan but from three months both of us not working and we are struggling here , and if they offer us new pay term and we couldn't pay it so they can go ahead using dept collector .

and the last question about dept collector , when they open case as you said, what if we can't pay the monthly amount the offer us can they put my wife in jail here in her country and how much this criminal offense will harassing her in the future and how ?

and do you advise me to call them now or after finding the job ?

Best regards .
Tareq


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

moommind said:


> and the last question about dept collector , when they open case as you said, what if we can't pay the monthly amount the offer us can they put my wife in jail here in her country and how much this criminal offense will harassing her in the future and how ?
> 
> and do you advise me to call them now or after finding the job ?
> 
> ...


Ignore them. They can't do a thing, the "crime" is bouncing a check, as it's 2 banks chances are neither are for over 25,000, so even if a check has been bounced AND it's heard in court (it won't be unless you come back here as it's too minuscule, the courts aren't interested, it will sit in the Police Station and nothing will happen), however IF it went to court, then it's a fine. 

Call their bluff, if they contact you again ask them for the case number, you can then look it up on line.

They CANNOT put your wife in jail, only the Corts can, and the Courts have no jurisdiction outside of the UAE, oh yes they'll say that, but it's all lies - see my previous post.

Take copies of all emails, record conversations, and send them to the Police, as I said you can file a case for harassment and breach of privacy from abroad.

If I was in your position I would never contact them again, and they can foxtrot oscar to any payment from me. If the debt collectors had behaved responsibly, then yes, we'd come to an arrangement, but when they act like they do. No. 

Also don't tell them you have a new job, it's nothing to do with them, ignore the debt collectors and come to an arrangement direct with the bank to pay them say, 1,000 a month. Or, save up 20,000 and get a full and final settlement off them. (Which is what i would do).

Once you start ignoring them, they will go away.


----------



## moommind (Oct 29, 2016)

> Ignore them. They can't do a thing, the "crime" is bouncing a check, as it's 2 banks chances are neither are for over 25,000, so even if a check has been bounced AND it's heard in court (it won't be unless you come back here as it's too minuscule, the courts aren't interested, it will sit in the Police Station and nothing will happen), however IF it went to court, then it's a fine.
> 
> Call their bluff, if they contact you again ask them for the case number, you can then look it up on line.
> 
> ...


Really I'm very thankful for your help The Rascal.
you know I was going to take consultation from one lawyer working in dept collectors company here , but thanks, Allah I didn't go for that because as you said they will lie on me and scare me as they can.

and I feel relaxed right now , as I know how to solve my problem ?
as you said I will wait for dept collectors to move on after that I will call the bank to arrange with them all details directly regarding the loan . 

and for any update regarding my case, i will post it here to be useful for anyone face the same situation .

Best regards 

Tareq


----------

